# If You Havent Seen This Guy



## MaxRapp (Apr 9, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnibGMlQtfg


----------



## snake (Apr 9, 2015)

That's a deep 1/4 squat.


----------



## fatfuq (Apr 9, 2015)

wasn't adrew king that kid that benched 495 at 16 a while ago


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 9, 2015)

Can't tell depth from that view. Either way, this kid is like 20, and just unracking 903 would split me in half.


----------



## Assassin32 (Apr 9, 2015)

Apparently this kid totaled 2105 at 20 years old in a meet.....


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 9, 2015)

He obviously cheats and uses steroids. Pfff


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 9, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> He obviously cheats and uses steroids. Pfff



Ha, his chest is so freaking big, he only had to move the bar 3 inches for his bench


----------



## goincrzy (Apr 10, 2015)

Impressive for sure!


----------

